# Create an accident fund first $1,000 Uber $2,500 Lyft



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Your first earnings need to go into a fund to cover the deductible on your car if you get into an accident.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Your first earnings need to go into a fund to cover the deductible on your car if you get into an accident.


POST # 1 /Sacto Burbs : +1


----------

